# Prank toilet toy



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Was hanging out at a coworkers place and saw this sitting on his counter. Curiosity as to why the seat looks like it opens is where they get you. http://youtu.be/-_BECc5vDrk


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

:laughing:Thats a pisser !!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao....I want one.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to ask him where he got it. I want one for my desk. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Want!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found it on amazon. There are others that have a nice curler in the bowl that the water shoots from. http://www.amazon.com/Flashing-Kingdom-88-1890-Secret-Squirting/dp/B004TAOUEO


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Chonkie, you forgot to logout before posted the Amazon link.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Gargalaxy said:


> Chonkie, you forgot to logout before posted the Amazon link.


That's okay . . . I got mine. Thanks Chonkie! :yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahh ... you had me goin there for a sec. On my phone and thought maybe it auto signed in.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't worry, you're not the first one


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

just bought one. 5.99 on ebay. it brings back memories from 25 years ago. an old prankster had one on his bar along with a slot machine that did the same thing. i remember him and my dad laughing at me and my brother for getting wet. free shipping


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I want one that tosses brown stuff


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I want one that tosses brown stuff


It would be messed up if the "ammo" were "live". Would you be willing to hand load real brown "ammo"? Eh, i guess you could use play dough.


----------

